# Inside Body Color



## FooGee (Aug 10, 2011)

hi,

1969 GTO convertible

can you guys tell me the correct primer / paint to use on the inside body? inside firewall / floors/ sides / back seat? it looks like it was a primer red? what is the best one to use?

also i replaced the entire floor section. its nicely powder coated black from the factory. would i need to remove all powder coat or just lightly sand the surface before applying the red primer?

thanks!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

I would use Por 15 on everything except any metal dash parts. inside firewall, sure, but not dash.


----------



## FooGee (Aug 10, 2011)

can you be more specific? por15 is a company name and they make many products. most of witch are black.

i was thinking about using SPI epoxy primer Red Oxide. it seems like the closest match to what i have now and pictures i see online of FACTORY CORRECT restorations.


----------



## FooGee (Aug 10, 2011)

anyone?


----------

